# Stump grinders



## phillytreeking1 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a vermeer 752 a carleton 3500 and just got a new rayco super rg 50. What is everyone else using and what do you like about it?


----------



## Stumper (Aug 10, 2004)

Rayco RG12. It gets to the hard to access stumps.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 10, 2004)

i have a vermeer 252 but ,but i could do with a small machine like stumpers to get to the small and hard to reach stumps


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah im in the same boat with needing a small machine,one with chainsaw powerhead would be good for ease of carrying around.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 10, 2004)

i find it a lot of hassle dragging around a 10ft trailer and 252 for a few 8 inch stumps..which could be ground out with like you say a rg 12 or alpine magnum, aussie have you seen them little alpines in use??


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 10, 2004)

yeah i have seen them in use, id buy bone tommorow if the price was right.they only have a few teeth so it wouldnt be hard to carry a few extras.and no trailer.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 10, 2004)

I am running a Rayco 1625A with mini green teeth and very happy with it. Have not rotated new teeth yet about 25 hours and they still cut great. Had a 1620 before this and newer model is big improvement.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dadatwins _
> *I am running a Rayco 1625A with mini green teeth and very happy with it. Have not rotated new teeth yet about 25 hours and they still cut great. Had a 1620 before this and newer model is big improvement. *




i thought you had a carlton,so your pleased with the green teeth .i just put a set of sharpend vermeer pro teeth on my 252 and after 2 hours grinding in good clean soil there blunt,and the stumps i was grinding wheren't hard


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 11, 2004)

guy that subbs for me doing stumps runs a few diffrent machines,he says its not worth doing dont know myself but he aint using them.


----------



## rborist1 (Aug 11, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *i thought you had a carlton,so your pleased with the green teeth .i just put a set of sharpend vermeer pro teeth on my 252 and after 2 hours grinding in good clean soil there blunt,and the stumps i was grinding wheren't hard  *



I have the Rayco for my own business and use the carlton at full time city job. Green teeth much longer lasting than vermeer. Am using the newer mini green teeth right now the larger ones caused some bucking and pulling with the machine. I have not rotated them yet after 25 hours on oak, pine, hickory, and they still cut great.


----------



## mtcates (Aug 15, 2004)

My Stump Grinding Machine is a Carlton 4400-4 It is self propelled, 60HP turbo diesel with a cordless remote control. It is a very high production machine. I contribute the high production mainly to its mobility, being self propelled and the cordless remote control is awesome. I could never own a machine without a cordless remote again. In most job applications, this machine can easily outgrind a very large tow behind machine because of its Mobility and Power. It will also fit through a 36 inch gate. The large 27 inch cutter wheel is nice also. I do still use the standard teeth. I actually sharpen the teeth right on the machine with a 4 inch angle grinder. It takes me about 20 to 30 minutes. I can sharpen the teeth about 3 or 4 times before tossing them. I tried many types of grinding wheels before I finally found one that could grind both the steel shaft and the carbide tip. I also mix and match different makes of standard teeth in such a way to make the machine grind more efficiently. If I just consider the time on the machine, I figure I have averaged about three hundred dollars per machine hour ever since I bought it.


----------



## Wolf66 (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a vermeer 252, sold my rayco 1642, but want a track machine, probally the trax 60 or a new carlton. I have been using X teeth. Its a good design and at $4.50 a tooth + free pockets the first time around make the price unbeatable.!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 19, 2004)

wolf66 have them x teeth got a web address...


----------



## mtcates (Aug 19, 2004)

TreeCo..........I do agree that a large tow behind will grind a large stump faster that my 4400-4. Even then its not that much faster. What I ment by my post was that In 9 out of 10 of the jobs that I do I can outgrind that same large tow behind machine. I'm sure you are familiar with what I,m saying since you own the same machine. If I were on a 10 stump job, most of the time I couldn't get to one or two with the tow machine meaning I would have to go back to the shop and get a portable. Most of my jobs have average sized to small stumps and the tow behind is just too much hastle to even mess with. Even if I could get to all 10 with the tow machine, just the hastle of moving the truck 10 times, some of them in tight places would take a lot of time, Not to mention the possible turf damage with the truck and large machine. A lot of times I work in yards that the homeowner would not allow a truck on the turf. The 4400-4 is Awesome! There are times when I would like a tracked 4400-4 but the wheels are better on turf. The tracks cause a lot of turf damage turning in tight spots and the wheels cause no damage at all turning. If you are interested I could explain to you how I set up the teeth on the wheel to make my machine grind faster.


----------



## Wolf66 (Aug 20, 2004)

The company that sells the X teeth is SDM Tools.
(888) 770-8140 They do not have a web site that I know of but thier email is [email protected]
They are offering free pockets for your initial set. That saves you $
for the switch. The teeth work as well as vermeer, but are much stronger.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mtcates _
> *TreeCo..........I do agree that a large tow behind will grind a large stump faster that my 4400-4. Even then its not that much faster. What I ment by my post was that In 9 out of 10 of the jobs that I do I can outgrind that same large tow behind machine. I'm sure you are familiar with what I,m saying since you own the same machine. If I were on a 10 stump job, most of the time I couldn't get to one or two with the tow machine meaning I would have to go back to the shop and get a portable. Most of my jobs have average sized to small stumps and the tow behind is just too much hastle to even mess with. Even if I could get to all 10 with the tow machine, just the hastle of moving the truck 10 times, some of them in tight places would take a lot of time, Not to mention the possible turf damage with the truck and large machine. A lot of times I work in yards that the homeowner would not allow a truck on the turf. The 4400-4 is Awesome! There are times when I would like a tracked 4400-4 but the wheels are better on turf. The tracks cause a lot of turf damage turning in tight spots and the wheels cause no damage at all turning. If you are interested I could explain to you how I set up the teeth on the wheel to make my machine grind faster. *



Morning mtcates,
I currently own a Rayco 1625 and am looking into the Carlton 4400-4. So yes Iam interested in how you set up the teeth and what grinding wheel are you using to sharpen them? Any problems with the Carlton yet? Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks merlin


----------



## trzz (Nov 7, 2004)

*stumpin it*

I want to hasten my jobs. I want to get a bobcat 463. Has anyone used one of these as a stump grinder? I will probably get one anyway just to speed up log carrying and grinder refuse.


----------



## DDM (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: stumpin it*



> _Originally posted by trzz _
> *I want to hasten my jobs. I want to get a bobcat 463. Has anyone used one of these as a stump grinder? I will probably get one anyway just to speed up log carrying and grinder refuse. *



A bobcat 463? The Grinder attachment will weigh more than the machine. Plus you need high Flow for Most grinder attachments. 463's do not even have auxillary hydraulics. 

http://www.bobcat.com/products/hist...eType=SSL&itemId=501&SUBMIT=Lookup+This+Model


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 7, 2004)

Stump grinders work best with a lot of power. Before you spend money, demo combinations out. There's an ad for a stump grinder attachment in Arbor Age.


----------



## trzz (Nov 8, 2004)

*skiddstear loaders*

I want a fast meathod to hall limbs from the backyard to the truck. Has anyone got one? does it tear the livin s it out of the grass? I have been informed the tracks work best on grass but as you know its 50/50. The bobcat 175 looks good until you see the 5800 lbs weight. A 463 is only 2900 lbs. Has anyone got a loader they like? prentice or a rotobec ?


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 9, 2004)

Underpaid groundpeople are the most economical choice. Loaders are rough on the grass. No doubt. You can sneak gently with smaller track pieces, but you're not going to be too happy. The exception of course is big wood. We'll lay out the plywood if we're hauling 10k+ lbs. out of a backyard. Then a skidsteer is a heaven-sent blessing. No disguise.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *i find it a lot of hassle dragging around a 10ft trailer and 252 for a few 8 inch stumps..which could be ground out with like you say a rg 12 or alpine magnum, aussie have you seen them little alpines in use?? *



I am about to. I just bought a new one which arrived last week. I bought this for a job I am going to do this Friday. Even the RG12 would be very hard to get to these stumps, which entails carrying the grinder up some stairs with a sharp turn. I am charging the owner 3 times the cost I normally would if it was accessible by my Levco. This job will pay for 25% of the Alpine's cost. I have passed up many small hard to get to stumps in the past. Now I should be able to do almost any stump and charge twice as much for those that require the Alpine. I'll post the results after Friday Nov. 12.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 9, 2004)

i used my little rg 12 today im realy pleased with it..15 inch nootka stump all done in under 10 mins [7-9 inches below grade] 

i would have bought a alpine magnum but the sole importer is so dam greedy he's selling the cutter and saw engine [complete unit ] for over $4,500 so i never bought one ,his loss


----------



## kiwigrind (Apr 22, 2007)

*alpine*

does anyone know were i can get a second hand alpine stumpgrinder from im not paying 7000+


----------



## kiwigrind (Apr 22, 2007)

*alpine*



Koa Man said:


> I am about to. I just bought a new one which arrived last week. I bought this for a job I am going to do this Friday. Even the RG12 would be very hard to get to these stumps, which entails carrying the grinder up some stairs with a sharp turn. I am charging the owner 3 times the cost I normally would if it was accessible by my Levco. This job will pay for 25% of the Alpine's cost. I have passed up many small hard to get to stumps in the past. Now I should be able to do almost any stump and charge twice as much for those that require the Alpine. I'll post the results after Friday Nov. 12.



how did it turn out i live in brisbane im looking to buy one of them alpines $7000+ new how much did you pay do u know of any second hand ones going


----------



## kiwigrind (Apr 22, 2007)

*alpine*



ROLLACOSTA said:


> i used my little rg 12 today im realy pleased with it..15 inch nootka stump all done in under 10 mins [7-9 inches below grade]
> 
> i would have bought a alpine magnum but the sole importer is so dam greedy he's selling the cutter and saw engine [complete unit ] for over $4,500 so i never bought one ,his loss



was that $4,500 australia if so were can i get one ive been quoted $7000+


----------



## Oly's Stump (Apr 22, 2007)

I run a Rayco RG50 and a Carlton 8018 TRX with a sandvik wheel. Self propelled is the way to go now a days. I use the Rayco for smaller residential jobs. I wish Rayco would make that machine with remote. The remote feature on the Carlton is great. I cannot see any other machine beating the Carton Track in land clearing jobs. I just did a lot job last week with the Track that would have been difficult with a wheel machine because it was very wet and muddy. No more backing up too stumps! The Carlton TRX remote machine does not have a swing out control panel which allows you to get at tight access stumps. Believe it or not but there have been some situations that the Rayco could not get that the Track could get. Example: Between two buildings.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 22, 2007)

I run an older Vermeer 665A pull-behind for larger stumps and have both a vermeer 252 and rayco 1625 super jr for hard-to-access stumps.

When I set up my 252 with greenteeth a couple of years ago, they recommended the larger red tooth. Now, the Greenteeth company recommends the smaller 500 series tooth for this size machine. 

I don't notice any problems with bearing wear or excessive grabbing on my 252 with the large tooth setup - perhaps, because I have autosweep. I'm wondering if anyone else with a 252 and autosweep has switched from the larger tooth to the smaller one and whether it's a better setup for the machine?

By the way, I'm selling the rayco 1625 super jr if anyone's interested. It only has 310 hrs on it and a fairly new engine. I don't need both it and the vermeer and I'm keeping the vermeer simply because I like the autosweep feature. Otherwise, the rayco is basically the same machine and runs like new.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, kind of forgot about this thread. I posted results, but it must have been on another thread. The Alpine Magnum is a great machine. It is very fast cutting for its size, but there is a learning curve to use it effectively. rbtree also bought one and he also likes his. I have done several jobs where the homeowner told me other guys said the stump cannot be removed and to just let it rot. Premium pricing is what I charge when I HAVE to use my Alpine because my bigger machine cannot get to it.


----------



## SinglerM (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a carlton SP4012 with Dura Disk. It has the vanguard 35 hp gas engine. I haul it in a tandem axle enclosed trailer along with chainsaws and other equipment.
I've looked into the Alpine Magnum, I wouldn't mind getting one. I'm not going to spend what they want for one though.
It's way over priced for what it is. I've seen some situations where it would have been nice to have one.

I really like the 4012. I wanted one that would fit through a gate for residential work.

Mitch


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 30, 2007)

SinglerM,
The Alpine is not overpriced, when you consider what the Stihl or Husky powerhead alone costs. The quality and engineering of this grinder is first rate. All machined aluminum. Ever try to find a used one to buy?? Virtually non-existent, most everyone who buys one keeps it. I never saw a used one for sale in any of the tree equipment websites.


----------



## Plyscamp (May 3, 2007)

I own 3 Alpine Magnums, the oldest is a 1996 Model (Back up unit). We use them every day and they are worth every penny you spend on them. They go everywhere that my other units wont go and create a very good return on investment. We have ground Stumps to 6 Feet in Diameter on banks with the Alpines.

Other Grinders in the Fleet are:

Vemeer SC206 (W/25 HP Kohler) Back Up Unit

Vermeer SC252 W/ 25 HP Kohler

Vermeer SC252 W/ 28 HP Lombardini Diesel (8LD 740-2) 1,476CC Air Cooled Diesel
60 Ft. Pounds of Torque.

Vermeer SC505 W/ 50 HP Perkins Diesel

All of the Vermeer units run Multi Tip Wheels & Cutters


----------



## AC1025 (May 2, 2014)

I have a carlton 4400-4. The seal on my hydraulic break motor is leaking. Can this be fixed or do I need a whole new motor? I dont really want to buy a new one for $1000. Thanks


----------



## Dadatwins (May 3, 2014)

AC1025 said:


> I have a carlton 4400-4. The seal on my hydraulic break motor is leaking. Can this be fixed or do I need a whole new motor? I dont really want to buy a new one for $1000. Thanks


Almost 10 year old thread - wow. Price rebuilding the unit at a good hydraulic shop, the rebuild price can sometimes be close to the new price, and new may give you some kind of warranty. A lot of stump grinder parts are speced to the application and are not interchangeable also. Good luck


----------



## AC1025 (May 5, 2014)

Dadatwins said:


> Almost 10 year old thread - wow. Price rebuilding the unit at a good hydraulic shop, the rebuild price can sometimes be close to the new price, and new may give you some kind of warranty. A lot of stump grinder parts are speced to the application and are not interchangeable also. Good luck



Thanks! I am just trying to see if anyone has had any luck and price. No sure why my thread said Apr, 2012 It is not that old. lol


----------



## Topbuilder (May 6, 2014)

AC1025 said:


> Thanks! I am just trying to see if anyone has had any luck and price. No sure why my thread said Apr, 2012 It is not that old. lol


 
That is the date you joined.


----------



## AC1025 (May 7, 2014)

So back to the problem at hand. Has anyone had any luck replacing seals in the brake motor or having it rebuilt on a Carlton 4400-4. Thanks not idea is a bad idea!!


----------

